# Anal Glands



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Everyone and Happy Christmas!

Beemo had a routine visit to the vets yesterday and I asked them to check her glands as I have noticed her 'scooting' after her morning wee. Her glands were impacted and infected and she is now on antibiotics. I feel terrible for not knowing there was anything wrong but she hasn't seemed poorly at all. It was awful to hear her screaming as they emptied them. Poor little thing.

She has a follow up appointment with the vet next week and I will ask them if there is anything I can do to prevent this happening again as this is the third time she has had them emptied and she is only 7 months. My 6 year old labradoodle has never had to have this done. 

I am hoping this can be helped with diet as her poo is not always hard. She is currently fed on Canagan which is grain free and I don't really want to change her food again as she has only been on this for the last month or so. 

Is there an easy way to add some fibre to her diet? I would love to hear if anyone else has an ongoing problem with this and how they helped their dogs.

Thanks for reading my ramble at this busy time of year!

Best wishes.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2015)

Sorry Ito hijack this post - do I need to be doing anything / checking re anal glands am new to this so clueless !!!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi Boo, I'm sorry to hear about Beemo  Poppy had awful problems too at that age but they were solved by changing from kibble to Nature Diet - it was recommended on here because it contains ground bone which helps firm things up. My vet nurse suggested sprinkling bran flakes onto her food but as I was already choosing a grain free diet that seemed contradictory! Maybe add some ND to her kibble? (Although that didn't work for us and in the end it was all or nothing). The other advice was to switch to raw, which I would have but we haven't got the freezer space  Good luck x


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank you for your reply Marion & Poppy!
I have found a local shop that stocks Nature Diet so I think I might give it a go. I'm willing to try anything so Beemo doesn't have to go through this again!
Does Poppy still need her glands emptying regularly or is she over the problem?
I don't have the freezer space for raw either and as I am not a big meat eater I'm not sure I could cope with it 
Thanks again and have a lovely Christmas!
Judith & Beemo x


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Butterfly
Some dogs have problems with their anal glands not emptying naturally. If you notice your puppy 'scooting' (dragging it's bum along the floor!) or bothering the area or an unpleasant smell it's worth getting checked out.
Like I say, my other dog has never had a problem hut apparently it is quite common in cockapoos.
Best wishes, Judith


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

But before you head to the vet if you see them scooting, check the fur under the tail. They'll use the same technique to try to clean a "clinger-on-er", equally gross but much cheaper to deal with.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi Jude, Molly and Sid are both fed natures diet and have never had a problem with their glands! Maybe worth giving it a go, Hopefully you can get this sorted it must be a pain in the bum no pun intended 
They local shop would that be on malling street? You know you can get it online cheaper if you do decide to go with it, I have found yet another website to buy it from even cheaper! 
Merry Christmas x x


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks Nicky!
I actually got some in 50 Sheep in the Cliffe. I went for the sensitive one with salmom but haven't tried it yet (or Beemo hasn't!). Do yours always have the same flavour?
If it does the trick I'll certainly buy it in bulk, I just got 5 packs this time.
Fingers crossed x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Boo Cable said:


> Thanks Nicky!
> I actually got some in 50 Sheep in the Cliffe. I went for the sensitive one with salmom but haven't tried it yet (or Beemo hasn't!). Do yours always have the same flavour?
> If it does the trick I'll certainly buy it in bulk, I just got 5 packs this time.
> Fingers crossed x


They've never tried the salmon one, but I have tried them on the fish one which they both were not so fond of! Yes I do give them a different flavour each day so they don't get bord, all flavours go down a treat. I guess its good that we can get it local, that way if you're running low before you get to order you've always got somewhere to grab a few packets! What I like about it is that it can be given hot or cold 
If beemo likes it if I was you buy a couple of other flavours for her to try or after packet 3 she might just be bord with that flavour 3 days on the trot and then you might just think she doesn't like it and think you need to find something else. Good luck and hope it goes down well


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks Nicky, will let you know how it goes! X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

For some reason, the lamb flavour doesn't agree with Poppy and I was concerned not to overdo it with the chicken (as I'd read it can be a common allergen). Rabbit and turkey is the most impressive for firm stools  and we alternate with the Salmon.
The groomer always does her glands (7-9 weeks) and she often says they're full so I don't know what would happen if she didn't do it but I've not been to the vets about it since the change of food.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Rabbit and Turkey is probably my twos favourite. My groomer won't do glands she says it's a job for the vets, I just think she's doesn't like doing it


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

And I don't blame her either Nicky!
Thanks to everyone for their advice, I put some of the salmon one on both of their dinners and they both loved it! I will wait and see what happens the other end 
Has anyone had trouble with trays going off? This seems to be mentioned in lots of reviews. How much do you feed a day?
Thanks again!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes I read those reviews but have never had a dodgy tray and I buy them in cases so if it was that common I'm sure I'd have found one. Poppy weighs around 11.5 to 12kg and gets 430g a day split into 2 meals and a bit saved for supper


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

That's good to hear, thanks Marion.
I shall try rabbit and turkey next as all the poos seem to like those flavours! 
Have a lovely Christmas!


----------



## Sheila52 (Jun 11, 2019)

I used to feed my two canagan. I changed them to raw about 18 months ago. They were always fussy about their food but since they've been on raw they absolutely love it. The only way to get them to run home is I say “dinner”. 
They have recently both had to have their anal glands emptied and the vet has suggested weetabix! Since they’ve been raw for such a long time and grain free for most of their life I am reluctant to give them wheat. I’m not sure a dog in the wild would come across Weetabix!!! Their poos are firm so I can’t see that would help. I think it’s just a cockapoo ‘thing’ They have raw from Luna & Me morning and evening, which has all the necessary added herbs etc and apart from the glands problem they are very healthy. They also have a raw chicken leg at lunch time. Any advice?


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

Canagan Scottish salmon works well for Millie but not the other flavours as they seem to give her softer poo.


----------

